

Apple iOS in-app purchases hacked; everything is free - mtgx
http://www.zdnet.com/apple-ios-in-app-purchases-hacked-everything-is-free-video-7000000877/

======
PythonDeveloper
Sounds like a rather clever way of getting a bunch of people to enter their
itunes login/password as they test this crap out.

